# Gee, is anyone NOT going as the Joker this year?



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Me! I will absolutely not be dressing as the Joker this or any year. 

Too often a popular film character gets over exposure in the Halloween costume world. I am so sick of pirate costumes after the POTC trilogy. Yes, I am guilty of doing a pirate themed haunt and party in 2006, and I have learned the error of my ways (although it was a blast) But I digress....

Eric
________
herbal vaporizers


----------



## Marvin_loves_Jen (Oct 6, 2008)

It's really a famous costume idea this year probably because of the Dark Knight or Heath Ledger's death (may he rest in peace).


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

If you have seen the movie you will understand why it's a popular costume....supurb character.
I don't know if it would be ummmm ...prudent to dress little kids in that costume... but then again, people dress their kids as Freddie and Jason


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I won't. I tend to shy away from movie charatcers and go for more traditional Halloween characters... like witches and vampires...


----------



## Daymer (Sep 7, 2007)

I seen the movie but if I had a choice I will pick the Two-Face character.


----------



## TheWarden (Oct 4, 2006)

churchofsubgenius said:


> If you have seen the movie you will understand why it's a popular costume....supurb character.


Completely true, however, where's the originality? I would never want to dress as something that "everyone else" is doing. In fact, I've always steered completely clear of these types of costumes. Another prime example was "The Crow." How many of those guys did we see on Halloween when that one came out?  Great look which would be kewl to do, but why? When "everyone else" is doing it? I feel the same way as the original post basically. You hear people say "I'm gonna be the joker." Wow. Really cool. That should be great. 

However, I do admit that some of the costumes I've seen some guys putting together online, are excellent. But I'll stick with my own ideas.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

*sigh* okay what you see online, all the hype about people dressing up as joker.... i think that's more of a convention thing than a halloween thing. yeah a bunch of people will run around as joker this halloween for what ever reason, but a lot are making the costume for conventions where you can wear the costume all weekend.
thats kinda why i'm making mine, and cause i like the challenge the costume presents. halloween is just a good finish date and test run for the costume 

as for the Two-Face costume that is significantly harder to pull off and to be exact to the movie.
on that note: i have been playing with designs that line up to and are sort of a toned down version of the movie style Two-Face. i have been working a lot on my joker costume so i have had to put off the Two-Face stuff for a bit but if i can manage it i will do my best to get that done up for halloween as well.

i never forgot about Harvey; he's just a little hard on the eyes....


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

I like my Regency Tail Coat, Cravat and Topper as for the rest a statement of a jester freind of mine comes to mind.. "Joke 'em if they can't take a ...oh wait what?"


----------



## ldiliberto (Sep 10, 2008)

Going as The UnDead! No Joker here


----------



## Marvin_loves_Jen (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd be costuming as a corpse bride, but I think it's overrated like the joker. I want something scary but not over the top.


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

Nope...no Joker here...I'm leaning towards Hannah Montana or High School Musical...because as my 8 year old son tells me..."DAD...Everyone's doing it!"


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

*No Joker Here*

Most definitely I will not be The Joker.

I am doing something different this year. I will be wearing a DRESS!

I will be going as a swinging elderly pipe smoking Grandmother.

Might even have some vampire fangs along with her red lips!


----------



## maaaaaag (Sep 21, 2008)

alice in wonderland. friends are being the white rabbit and the mad hatter.

yeah a little over done. but eh. home made costumes are a blast to do...especially when its 18 days till halloween and your only half way done


----------

